# Ryonet Offers New Stampinator Inline Heat Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Speed up production adding numbers and letters as well as multimedia decorating with vinyl, twill, rhinestones and other heat-applied materials on your automatic press with the new Stampinator 480. This inline heat seal machine, offered by Ryonet, attaches to the press in place of a screen. 

In addition to acting as an inline heat seal press, The Stampinator can fully cure plastisol and water-based inks. While specific ink brands will need to be tested, a traditional plastisol ink will cure with the machine set at around 325 degrees F in 7 seconds. This means for short-run orders, there’s no need to take the shirt off the press. Simply use the Stampinator to cure the order and eliminate a step. 

The Stampinator also functions as a flash cure and an iron to mat down fibers that can cause fibrillation problems. If you are printing on a dark shirt, insert the Stampinator in the No. 2 head position. After the underbase is printed, the platen goes under the heating unit to gel the ink and “iron” the shirt at the same time. 

The amount of pressure with which the heating unit comes down is controlled by the regular off-contact adjustment on the press. Temperatures can be set anywhere from 32 degrees F up to 600 degrees F. Dwell time also is controlled by the automatic press print head control panel. 

Weighing only 75 pounds, the unit is easily inserted by two people and secured using the front or rear screen clamps on the press. It has a 16-inch by 20-inch platen, and the outer dimensions are 22 inches wide by 32 inches long by 6 inches deep. The electrical is 3600 watts/17A/220 volts. 

It fits on most automatic presses with front and rear clamps including ROQ, M&R, Workhorse and MHM. There is a five-year warranty on the heat platen and a one-year warranty on the machine. 

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or isit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet


----------

